# Ewe not producing enough milk- need to supplement.



## mguzo

Had beautiful twins on Tuesday evening. We jugged them until Saturday am. By Sunday, the larger ram lamb was dead and the ewe lamb was weak. No mastitis p or other evident issues. Bless the little lamb, she bunts away and isn't getting enough. We milked her and her bags are small and there doesn't seem to much there. 

Question-how much and how often should we supplement?

We put them back in the jug this morning. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Nardalyn

So sorry... We also had twins on Tuesday and another set Sat. a.m.  Both mothers are not good.  It looks like I'm bottle feeding three. One mama likes one lamb. - I'm using Sav-a-Lam and the directions call for 4-6 feedings of 1/2 cup (250 ml) reconstituted formula per feeding for the first four days.  Then, upping it to 400-500 ml for days 5-14.  Does that sound right to those more experienced?

Also, the lambs haven't taken to the bottle so I used a 60 ml syringe with an extremely slow plunge just to get some milk into them.  Their little tummies were empty. I plunged just slower than the rate they were swallowing. How do I get them to take the bottle?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I supplement mine twice a day (morning and evening), and I give them the amount it says on the milk replacer instructions for how old they are!
If you continue to give them the bottle, it usually only takes twice or so before they take it (some lambs are a little more stubborn than others). I cut the nipple so when I tip it upside down, milk fast drips out, and if they won't swollow for the bottle, you can gently rub their throat. Once the realize they are getting food they sart eating good!
Good luck!!!


----------



## bcnewe2

I find it very hard to supplement. Either they take the bottle or want momma.  If they stay on momma the never seem to get used to the bottle.  At least that's how it is for me.  
I was supplementing a twin ewe lamb. She became a bottle lamb quickly. 
I also think if they don't eventually accept some of the replacer then they are getting more milk than you think.  If they are starving they will suck, just takes a while till they get it figured out.

I use nutri drench or lamb saver, you can get nutri drench at a farm store, I think the lamb saver is a Pipestone(on line) product. Both work well.
If they are almost getting enough I use that once or twice a day. it's vitamins and electrolytes with molasses.  It really gives them energy to keep nursing and growing.

Sometimes new momma's take a while for the milk to come in. I give extra grain if that's the case hoping to help with production.

It seems like it's been a hard year on milk production. I wonder if it was our drought last fall. I hear from quite a few shepherds that same story. not enough milk.

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## mguzo

Thanks for the responses. Started the bottle Sunday PM at 6p and have been doing every 6 or so hours. She's jugged with Mom and is so determined to get adequate milk from Mom. And Mom is still tolerant of her trying! Unsure of how much she's actually getting from Mom so imagine best way to tell is frequent weight checks? Would obviously love for Mom to provide enough and us eventually scale back to 12 hours-

Thanks again all! 

And Nardalyn- sorry for your loss as well!


----------



## bcnewe2

If she is taking the replacer Mom isn't making enough (yet) you will know if Mom ends up with enough, she will quit taking the replacer or at least cut back allot or fight to not be with you.  
Hope it happens for you! I know bottle babies are cute but they are my least favorite thing about lambing. I want to see lambs with momma's not lambs following me!

Good luck!


----------



## SheepGirl

If the lambs belly is not sunken in, then the lamb is getting enough milk. Do not give too much replacer...it may change the smell of the lamb and the ewe will not want it. Also if you want to increase the ewes milk production, increase her feed. Give 1/2 to 1 lb of grain per lamb the ewe is nursing. I find my ewes stay in good condition and produce a lot of milk with 3/4 lb of grain per lamb.


----------



## mguzo

Great. Her belly isn't sunken in but it isn't full either. It seems she's always working on the teats. Going back and forth between them and never really getting satisfied. I gave the ewe 1/2cc oxytocin to encourage milk drop but it seems she's dropped all she had! The lamb is not resisting the bottle(every 6-7 hours) but isn't excited about it either. This really seems like a middle of the road case. They're jugged and the ewe has free choice grain and hay (and mineral).  

Thanks all!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

If it's not completely full, that's okay. Just as long as it's not empty. If it's not empty then that means she is getting something to eat. Hold off on the milk replacer for a day or two and see how her belly looks to see if she is actually getting anything from mom. The ewe is probably one of those ewes who produces a little bit of milk often. So the lamb only gets a little bit at each feeding, but they nurse often. Nothing to worry about because they are still getting all of the milk they need. But hold off on the replacer so you can gauge how much milk she's getting from the ewe.


----------



## mguzo

Thank you!!

What are your thoughts on daily weight checks? I didn't weigh the ewe lamb until 6 days and she was 6.13lbs after we had botle fed every 6-8 hours for a couple days. We stopped supplemental feeding last night and weighed her tonite- 6.9lbs. Lost 4oz...


----------



## SheepGirl

I dont bother with daily weight checks mainly because they are really iffy to me. I used to do weekly and then I got lazy lol so now I just do every 10 days. I expect them to gain at least two to three pounds in that time frame. Better weight gain would be near seven and eight pounds or higher.


----------



## bcnewe2

I don't do any weight checks. If a lamb looks good and is jumping around and has a full belly I figure they're doing just fine. Sounds like taking her off supplementing is not a good idea for now.


----------

